# G0759 DRO question



## Don J (Oct 8, 2022)

The machine that I've been using also has a 3 axis DRO with the Z axis being tied to the quill position.  There is no indication for the gross vertical position.

The (new to me) G0759 has a 3 axis DRO.  But the Z axis is on head position adjustment.  Basically what I would call the equivalent of the knee on a knee mill.   

The quill has a separate Z axis DRO.  Small, LCD, hard to read unless you're directly in front of it. 

When would a DRO on the head position be useful?


----------



## rabler (Oct 9, 2022)

My understanding is you don't want to extend the quill except for drilling.  For milling, you want to leave the quill completely retracted for the most rigidity.    So a scale on the quill is useful for things like precision hole depths.    For milling,  you want to lower the head (or raise the knee in my case) to whatever depth you need for milling.


----------



## Don J (Oct 9, 2022)

I guess that makes sense. 

Still seems like it should have a finer control. 

But I guess that's one of the compromises we make with a smaller mill.


----------



## Daphharr (Oct 9, 2022)

I have this mill (759) and will start any project with as much rigidity as possible.  When milling in small increments I will unlock the head and use the fine adjust knob to dile in the depth of the cut and then lock everything back up again.  I use that front DRO to measure that depth of cut.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Oct 10, 2022)

The quill is for drilling,
The knee is for milling.


----------

